# Kevin Love & Blake Griffin Play Jenga...Again (Commercial)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well at least they are keeping busy somehow lol.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Very weird commercial lol. Love looks scrawny.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Kevin Love looks much better this year as far as fitness goes.. Reports have him at 240 now, down 25 pounds from last year. Watching the game against the Bucks now, he def looks it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Did Kevin Love pad his stats in jenga too?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yeah Love does look good. Built more like a shorter Milicic now. Even better than before now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Did Kevin Love pad his stats in jenga too?


If you ever watched a game you'd know that isn't accurate.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> If you ever watched a game you'd know that isn't accurate.


I know, I was being sarcastic. I defended this guy left and right last year and thats the excuse everyone had for his stats.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I know, I was being sarcastic. I defended this guy left and right last year and thats the excuse everyone had for his stats.


Haha ok, yeah I wasn't sure what to make of it. I saw you were from MN, so figured you were either somewhat a fan, or a real hater like some MN-native Cheeseheads hating on the Vikes lol.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope, been living here last 8 years. Originally from Houston though. Wolves and Twins fan. Don't really care about the rest.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Ah I figured you were a Rockets fan. Do you follow them too? If so, how do you like Budinger? I loved him coming out but haven't seen him a whole lot with the Rockets. Looks decent when I have seen him play though. Which team is your fav if you like both?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Ah I figured you were a Rockets fan. Do you follow them too? If so, how do you like Budinger? I loved him coming out but haven't seen him a whole lot with the Rockets. Looks decent when I have seen him play though. Which team is your fav if you like both?


Yeah I bleed rocket red first for the last 24 years so its my first love. 

Cbud is doing alright, I think he has peaked as a player. Not really sure fire starter material, but a damn good role player to have. He goes on hot streaks but then goes cold as well. He can really fly though, some of his dunks have been crazy.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah I bleed rocket red first for the last 24 years so its my first love.
> 
> Cbud is doing alright, I think he has peaked as a player. Not really sure fire starter material, but a damn good role player to have. He goes on hot streaks but then goes cold as well. He can really fly though, some of his dunks have been crazy.


So he's essentially what I expected out of him then. A good shooter that can provide some highlight dunks. That's what I liked about him. I'm trying to decide what game(s) to go to this year in MN, and after seeing the ticket prices on stubhub for the Bulls and Clippers, I may go for the Kings (Jimmer) or Rockets (Budinger). The Kings tickets are less than 1/2 price of the Bulls, for much better seats lol. Didn't check the Rockets.


----------

